# Lucky 7 Humidor Question



## OdessaDan

Hello all, I just want to take the time to tell everyone that I love the site and hope to spend a lot of time here.. 
I am looking at getting a humidor, it will be my first humidor, I usually smoke about 4-5 cigars a week.. I want to be able to store a bunch of them for family and friends as well as myself.. I am looking at getting the Lucky 7 humidor from Thompson Cigar.

I wanted to get your thoughts on the humidor itself, and if it is a good one or not.. I dont have a ton to spend I would love to keep it under 150.. 

Dont be afraid to give your true opinion, it wont hurt me... Also if you have pics of it that would be awesome...

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Rookee

First of all welcome to puff. Secondly i wouldn't order anything from Thompsons (just my thoughts). Try here Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com
If you want to save some $$ checkout the imperfects they have listed.


----------



## OdessaDan

I should have said that I live in tampa and would get it from the outlet store so i can see it before i buy.. I looked at the site you mentioned and like *The Ravello 300 ct.. *

Do you have any thoughts on that model...

Dan


----------



## smokin nightly

I have one that is like that but I didnt get it from Thompsons...If you can inspect it before you buy it....and it is in your price range, get it...I pyed about 110 on c-bid for mine and I love it.

get about 1/2 pound of heartfelt beads from Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidification, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, quality Cigar Accessories and you will be all set.


----------



## smokin nightly

Oh...I almost forgot....Welcome to Puff!!!


----------



## OdessaDan

smokin nightly said:


> Oh...I almost forgot....Welcome to Puff!!!


thanks Smokin Nightly,

I am going to try and decide which one to go with, it is either going to be the Ravello from Tampa Humidors, or the Lucky 7 from Thompsons...

the only thing that concerns me is how well will the Lucky 7 keep the humidity versus the Ravello

Dan


----------



## Nitrosportman

thompsons online practices are questionable and they have scammed many people personnally i wouldn't want my money going to them so i will never buy from them 


go to tampa humidors i believe cheaphumidors.com founder is a member here also may get ahold of him and see if he could show you something just my :2


----------



## mrsmitty

I have this same humi and LOVE LOVE LOVE it! Its similar in style to the lucky 7 but looks better to me.

The Seven Drawer - Cherry - Imperfect Humidor - PremiumHumidors

$135+shipping


----------



## GunHand

Welcome to Puff! :wave: I personally will not give Thompson's any more business. However, I purchased a Bally II from c-bid (cigars internaional's bid site) that I am happy with. There are many good places to deal with, but as I know, it IS nice to actually see something in the flesh before buying it. My advice: buy a bigger humi than you think you will need, because you will probably fill it up....FAST! Once again, welcome to the site! :thumb:


----------



## iRace559

That Lucky-7 Humi is really temping me. 

I know Thompson's practices are questionable but man, there humi looks good.

Im just concerned that it wont hold enough and I might be better off with a 300ct box.


----------



## OdessaDan

iRace559 said:


> That Lucky-7 Humi is really temping me.
> 
> I know Thompson's practices are questionable but man, there humi looks good.
> 
> Im just concerned that it wont hold enough and I might be better off with a 300ct box.


I am going to see the Lucky 7 and the Ravello tomorrow. I am not too worried aboutthe size, I dont think Ill ever have more than 150 cigars, I do like the cabinet type design in the lucky 7. I am hoping that remove a tray and install an oasis..

Dan


----------



## arodgers

I have the Ravello. I just replaced it with a wine cooler, but it was very nice while I was using it. I had somewhere in the neighborhood of 200 cigars in it, and 6 ounces of 65% heartfelt beads, and it held 65% humidity steady for months.

I'll post some pictures up in a little while.


----------



## iRace559

OdessaDan said:


> I am going to see the Lucky 7 and the Ravello tomorrow. I am not too worried aboutthe size, I dont* think Ill ever have more than 150 cigars*, I do like the cabinet type design in the lucky 7. I am hoping that remove a tray and install an oasis..
> 
> Dan


Wrong.:rotfl:



arodgers said:


> I have the Ravello. I just replaced it with a wine cooler, but it was very nice while I was using it. I had somewhere in the neighborhood of 200 cigars in it, and 6 ounces of 65% heartfelt beads, and it held 65% humidity steady for months.
> 
> I'll post some pictures up in a little while.


That would be awesome!


----------



## Nitrosportman

arodgers said:


> I have the Ravello. I just replaced it with a wine cooler


so wheres the ravello's new home gonna be ????


----------



## arodgers

Here she is. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it...


----------



## iRace559

arodgers said:


> Here she is. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it...


PM sent.


----------



## smokin nightly

OdessaDan said:


> I am going to see the Lucky 7 and the Ravello tomorrow. I am not too worried aboutthe size, I dont think Ill ever have more than 150 cigars, I do like the cabinet type design in the lucky 7. I am hoping that remove a tray and install an oasis..
> 
> Dan


Ummm...Can we say---famous last words?!:rotfl:

You should see if Adam wants to sell his Humidor...:dunno:


----------



## OdessaDan

Ok guys thanks for everything, I am actually going to by the Antietam Cabinet Humidor tonight from a guy I found.. It is 180 for that and the cigar oasis.. As long as it is good condition I will be getting it tonight.. I have read good things about this humidor and am excited. Going to have to fill the space somehow till I gt a ton more cigars..

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## CheapHumidors

LOL believe it or not, we're in Cigar City (Tampa) too 

We don't have a store anywhere, just our warehouse. But if you want to see something I'll try and figure something out.

Personally, I'm fond of Gorgeous 100 Cigar High Gloss Humidor + FREE STUFF: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com because it's just so cool looking, and it comes with lots of free stuff.

As a side note, I know the guys from Thompson's and they're all good people. They're also a VASTLY larger company so sometimes things get lost in the shuffle, but they're all good people  I've shared many a stogie with guys from their company (mostly their IT guys :nerd: lol).

Good luck with whatever you choose buddy! Just make sure that you get something with a nice seal, be sure to season it properly, and post pictures of what you fill it with 



OdessaDan said:


> I should have said that I live in tampa and would get it from the outlet store so i can see it before i buy.. I looked at the site you mentioned and like *The Ravello 300 ct.. *
> 
> Do you have any thoughts on that model...
> 
> Dan


----------



## CheapHumidors

That's a nice cabinet bro!

Remember that humidification is slightly different when you have a big cabinet that's not full  (that's your scientific justification to any lady in your life as to why you have to buy tons of cigars to fill it with LOL!)



OdessaDan said:


> Ok guys thanks for everything, I am actually going to by the Antietam Cabinet Humidor tonight from a guy I found.. It is 180 for that and the cigar oasis.. As long as it is good condition I will be getting it tonight.. I have read good things about this humidor and am excited. Going to have to fill the space somehow till I gt a ton more cigars..
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


----------



## OdessaDan

CheapHumidors said:


> That's a nice cabinet bro!
> 
> Remember that humidification is slightly different when you have a big cabinet that's not full  (that's your scientific justification to any lady in your life as to why you have to buy tons of cigars to fill it with LOL!)


Thanks, I am really hoping that it is in good condition.. I am going to head to the local cigar shop and maybe even Tampa Humidor and try and find some empty cigar boxes to try and fill the void.. As soon as the holidays are over I will be spending a lot of time buying various cigars..

Dan


----------



## CheapHumidors

Nitrosportman said:


> thompsons online practices are questionable and they have scammed many people personnally i wouldn't want my money going to them so i will never buy from them
> 
> go to tampa humidors i believe cheaphumidors.com founder is a member here also may get ahold of him and see if he could show you something just my :2


CheapHumdidors.com founder is indeed a member here :wave: and you can always feel free to message me lol.

Like I said in the other threads, I'm really glad y'all have had good experienes with us. That's really important to us. I couldn't sleep at night if my company was being talked about like Thompson's is... (although, like I said I smoke with a few of their warehouse and IT guys and they're great guys).


----------



## arodgers

Only ordered from Thompsons once and didn't have a problem. I've also ordered from CheapHumidors twice now and wouldn't hesitate to order from them again. The Ravello humidor at the top of this page was purchased from them, and when I bought my winecooler I got six spanish cedar trays from them to hold my singles.


----------



## OdessaDan

OdessaDan said:


> Thanks, I am really hoping that it is in good condition.. I am going to head to the local cigar shop and maybe even Tampa Humidor and try and find some empty cigar boxes to try and fill the void.. As soon as the holidays are over I will be spending a lot of time buying various cigars..
> 
> Dan


Thanks Everyone for the advice. I picked up the cabinet and it was in a little worse condition than I would have liked.. It was absolutely perfect inside but the outside needed to be refinished.. It is a good thing that my father and I work in woodworking.

It has already been stripped, sanded and is getting the stain and coating today.. I should have the cabinet ready to go tonight to begin seasoning. I went ahead and picked up a pound of HF beads. I was able to get 10 cigar boxes to help fill some voids, and purchased 12 cigars yesterday through the thompson auctions.

Everyone has been great here and I am so glad that I went big and am completely satisfied..

Thanks Again

Dan


----------



## mrsmitty

OdessaDan said:


> Thanks Everyone for the advice. I picked up the cabinet and it was in a little worse condition than I would have liked.. It was absolutely perfect inside but the outside needed to be refinished.. It is a good thing that my father and I work in woodworking.
> 
> It has already been stripped, sanded and is getting the stain and coating today.. I should have the cabinet ready to go tonight to begin seasoning. I went ahead and picked up a pound of HF beads. I was able to get 10 cigar boxes to help fill some voids, and purchased 12 cigars yesterday through the thompson auctions.
> 
> Everyone has been great here and I am so glad that I went big and am completely satisfied..
> 
> Thanks Again
> 
> Dan


Make sure to post some pics once you get it done.


----------



## OdessaDan

mrsmitty said:


> Make sure to post some pics once you get it done.


I will hoping to have it seasoning by tonight..

Dan


----------



## RicoPuro

hope I'm not posting too late Odessa.

I have a lucky 7 which I upgraded by adding brass handles and green felt lining to the top accessory drawer. I used it happily for about 5 years without any humidity issues until I outgrew it. It is still seasoned and keeping the RH despite being almost empty now. I'll let it go for the right price but that person may have to cover the S/H costs.

I bought it during my early cigar years from Thompson's. It was the first and the last thing I got from them, BTW.

Jorge


----------



## Nitrosportman

iRace559 said:


> PM sent.


why you sneaky lil......:rotfl:


----------



## Sarge

wow good thing I'm doing some looking around... sounds like the Lucky 7 would be an unlucky purchase... 

I'm new to the world of Cigars and have had the medium Art Deco humidor on backorder from Thompson for over 3 months now. Love how it looks. Since I have loads of Cigars here and on order I've been looking for something bigger. I initially thought I'd never have more than 60 Cigars at any given time. That's proved grossly wrong now that I absolutely love them and can't stop spending money on the deals I come across on them. I have a box of Alec Bradley Retreat on order, about 50 Gurkhas that will be here tomorrow, plus what I have in my temporary tupper ware w/ the Paradigm system and digi gauge which actually holds about 65-69% but isn't keeping them fresh and tasty... As it is I'm looking @ like 100 smokes already & with the weather getting colder I doubt I'll be smoking quite as much as I have these past two months. Problem is I'm really picky and cheap but having been directed to Cheap Humidors I'm leaning toward the Valencia Glass Top now. Defintely like the idea of having drawers to divide my smokes as opposed to stacking and digging.... definitely going to dig around the site and look into Cheap Humidors...

just wanted to toss my two cents and situation in here & say thanks... I'll be poking around this site as well now.


----------



## Athion

OdessaDan said:


> I am not too worried about the size, I dont think Ill ever have more than 150 cigars
> Dan


They're so cute when they're young... 

LOL I thought my 50 ct would be plenty... in 4 months I bought a Vinotemp. The slope, she is one slippery biatch :twisted:


----------



## Love Big Ashes

arodgers said:


> I have the Ravello. I just replaced it with a wine cooler, but it was very nice while I was using it. I had somewhere in the neighborhood of 200 cigars in it, and 6 ounces of 65% heartfelt beads, and it held 65% humidity steady for months.
> 
> I'll post some pictures up in a little while.


I just bought a Revello myself from Cheap Humidors and want to go the Heartfelt Route like you clearly did. What size are those HF Tubes? They look like the XL.


----------



## arodgers

Love Big Ashes said:


> I just bought a Revello myself from Cheap Humidors and want to go the Heartfelt Route like you clearly did. What size are those HF Tubes? They look like the XL.


Wow... that was more than 5 years ago. The collection expanded a lot since then. I checked my email from way back then, and this is what I ordered from Heartfelt:


*HT_2_65*2 Ounce 65% Rh (BLUE Cap)Heartfelt Humidity Tube$15.993$47.97

Edit: Looks like these, going by the URL: http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/proddetail.asp?prod=HT_2_65


----------



## Love Big Ashes

arodgers said:


> Wow... that was more than 5 years ago. The collection expanded a lot since then. I checked my email from way back then, and this is what I ordered from Heartfelt:
> 
> 
> *HT_2_65*2 Ounce 65% Rh (BLUE Cap)Heartfelt Humidity Tube$15.993$47.97
> 
> Edit: Looks like these, going by the URL: Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Humidity Beads


Thanks. Yeah sorry to make you recall something that long ago, I just joined myself as well as purchasing the Revello. Appreciate the help brother. If you can recall though, how did those HF tubes hold up humidity wise? I noticed you had one on the top and 2 on the bottom. Also how was recharging them? I saw in a video that it can get time consuming with that syringe method.


----------



## arodgers

Love Big Ashes said:


> Thanks. Yeah sorry to make you recall something that long ago, I just joined myself as well as purchasing the Revello. Appreciate the help brother. If you can recall though, how did those HF tubes hold up humidity wise? I noticed you had one on the top and 2 on the bottom. Also how was recharging them? I saw in a video that it can get time consuming with that syringe method.


They worked great. I ended up using them in my wine cooler and they would keep around 400 cigars at 65% for about 5 months without recharging. I used a spray mister bottle with distilled water to recharge them.


----------



## Love Big Ashes

arodgers said:


> They worked great. I ended up using them in my wine cooler and they would keep around 400 cigars at 65% for about 5 months without recharging. I used a spray mister bottle with distilled water to recharge them.


Awesome and wow 400, that's impressive. I was thinking about going with the 1 pound bulk order and filling the XL 4oz empty tube for the top and then using the small mesh back for the bottom of the Revello and using maybe 5-7 ounces there. what are your thoughts on that?


----------



## arodgers

I ended up using mesh bags for the beads in the wine cooler instead of the tubes. Made it a little easier to stick them in random spots. One pound would be more than enough. When I initially emailed Heartfelt for suggestions on what to put into my Ravello, this is the response they sent back:



> 2200 cubic inches needs at minimum 4 ounces of beads but you can put in more than that if you like. The extra will help the humidor recover quicker and extend the period of time between re-hydrations. The tubes would be the most economical in your situation and that is what I would recommend. A 2 ounce tube in each level of your humidor would help in the balance of the rh and give you a little more than the minimum amount of beads but you can use any combination of bead tubes to get the four ounces.


----------



## Love Big Ashes

arodgers said:


> I ended up using mesh bags for the beads in the wine cooler instead of the tubes. Made it a little easier to stick them in random spots. One pound would be more than enough. When I initially emailed Heartfelt for suggestions on what to put into my Ravello, this is the response they sent back:


Awesome. That's a good tech support dept Heartfelt has. I think if I use the 4 oz XL Tube for the top and the mesh bag for the bottom, I will be over-compensating a bit but as the tech support said; with opening and closing the humidor the extra will help recover RH quicker. Also with this 300 (which is more like a 200 I guess, with the different size guages) real-estate is always an issue so I want to be careful not to minimize cigar storage. The mesh bag will fit nicely in the middle where you have one of those tube in the bottom, and the XL tube will fit nicely on the top somewhere. Thank god I prefer lanceros.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Wine cooler or regular cooler and never even think about ordering from that T place.


----------



## Elonheater

I a more than happy with my cuban crafters humidor that I bought off of amazon for $150. Check them out!


----------

